# picanha



## DonEse

¿Como se traduce la palabra "picanha" (de carne) al español?


----------



## amistad2008

DonEse said:


> ¿Como se traduce la palabra "picanha" (de carne) al español?


 
¡Bienvenido!

"Tapa de cuadril", pero ya he visto "T-Bone" (no sé si es del inglés). Aquí un sitio donde están los cortes de carne. (aporte de Vanda, nuestra querida moderadora)

Saludos


----------



## curlyboy20

T-bone é do inglês. É aquele osso que tem forma de T


----------



## Mangato

amistad2008 said:


> ¡Bienvenido!
> 
> "Tapa de cuadril", pero ya he visto "T-Bone" (no sé si es del inglés). Aquí un sitio donde están los cortes de carne. (aporte de Vanda, nuestra querida moderadora)
> 
> Saludos


Muito bom o enlace do cebu. Mas T-Bone, é o outro corte. Um oso em forma de T num lado com um bocado de filé mignon (solomillo) e no outro de contra filé (entrecot).
A picanha, onde eu moro, se conhece por _hoja blanda_ e também por _cola. Tapa de cuadril_ figura no dicionário mas nunca ouvi

Bom apetite


----------



## Vanda

Conforme, bem lembrou a amistad colocando o link, veja o número 25 (coloque o cursor em cima), além de explicar a picanha, dá as traduções que o pessoal já disse acima.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Duvido que exista tradução, pois a picanha é um determinado CORTE da carne bovina que somente é praticada no Brasil.


----------



## amistad2008

Abri um tópico no fórum "Sólo español" e olhem que respostas interessantes. Até estão usando "picaña"!


----------



## Tomby

Talvez se refira a este enlace.
Um abraço!
TT.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Achei um site com o diagrama de cortes, incluindo a picanha:

http://www.exporfestas.com.br/SITE/R.../churrasco.htm


----------



## amistad2008

É mesmo, né? Acabei esquecendo

Obrigada, Tom!


----------



## Bula

En Andalucia, sur de España, la picanha se pide en la carnicería como tapilla ó tapadilla. 
Saludos,


----------



## DonEse

En varios restaurantes en Lisboa y Oporto, se ofrece la "picanha" en los menús pero no me atreví a pedirlo. Ahora ya sé que es la tapilla. Muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones.


----------



## Juventude

Amigos,
Encontré este enlace que me parece muy bueno en lo referente a carne.

http://www.marfrig.com.br/marfrig/content/view/full/200

Saludos
Juventude


----------



## Tomby

Juventude said:


> Amigos,
> Encontré este enlace que me parece muy bueno en lo referente a carne.
> 
> http://www.marfrig.com.br/marfrig/content/view/full/200
> 
> Saludos
> Juventude


Francamente, si en España pides cuarto y mitad de _joroba_, no sé, no sé... Tal vez en Melilla, o en Fuerteventura...


----------



## okporip

Em Buenos Aires, colhi duas versões para esse assunto, ambas acima registradas:
* os mais "rigorosos" conhecedores (e apreciadores) de carne bovina, diriam que picanha é um corte brasileiro, e que na Argentina os cortes são outros;
* os brasileiros desejosos de comeer picanha por lá costumam satisfazer-se, de fato, com a "tapa de cuadril".
Aqui em Assunção, não é preciso dizer outra coisa que "picanha" (ou "picaña") para conseguir o que se quer.
Em suma: o companheiro às voltas com o problema de tradução deve ter em mente o país a cujo "espanhol" ele quer traduzir (ou então, se for o caso, montar uma longa e suculenta nota de rodapé).


----------



## Fer BA

okporip said:


> Em Buenos Aires, colhi duas versões para esse assunto, ambas acima registradas:
> * os mais "rigorosos" conhecedores (e apreciadores) de carne bovina, diriam que picanha é um corte brasileiro, e que na Argentina os cortes são outros;  concordo, não é 100% o mesmo corte
> * os brasileiros desejosos de comeer picanha por lá costumam satisfazer-se, de fato, com a "tapa de cuadril". concordo


----------



## pkogan

Achei informação interessante nesse link aqui
http://www.sagpya.mecon.gov.ar/new/0-0/programas/dma/ganaderia/glosario/2-1_glosario.pdf


----------

